# Food for the Blizzard of 2016



## Bill13 (Jan 22, 2016)

Fellow Mid Atlantic members, what's on you menu for the storm? I have made/am making the following:

Tomato Soup
Smoked Pork Shoulder
NY Strips for the water bath, finished with green peppercorns and maldon salt
Chuck Roast (need the recipe for that one, maybe a stew)
Chicken drumsticks (need the recipe for these too)
I'm also going to try and replicate the pizza I had at Zaytina which had for toppings sous vide eggs(65 for 1 hr) and a Greek cheese which I can't remember so I bought Manchego.

I also have a gallon of Apple Cider to heat up, a partial case of various Stone Brewery beers, and lots of red wine!!

Looking forward to this and hoping we don't lose power, I have a very small Honda generator but it can only run a few things at once. I'm plan on cleaning up the garage and it's heat source is electric.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 22, 2016)

Snow cones. White only please. :biggrin:


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 22, 2016)

Chaucer's mulled mead, taylor ham bacon egg and cheese sandwiches, jiffy pop, homemade pizza is on my menu so far.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 22, 2016)

For dinner tonight made a Tuscan chicken dish w/ rehydrated porcinis, using bone-in, skin-on thighs (that's the only way we usually roll). Added a little harisa when thickening the braising liquid to a sauce at the end. Also made a pot of cheesy polenta to pair with it; was a great combo with sauce.

Tackling cassoulet for the first time tomorrow (assuming we have working utilites in the late morning/ early afternoon). Sadly the recipe my wife wanted to try out is duckless... :O Will work in some duck fat just becuase, well, because I can (and should!).

Got a good stock of 'everyday' wines and plenty of liquor to help get us through. Of course I may have to give most of the liquor to our 2 year old so he'll settle down and go to sleep... The snow so far today has gotten him pretty excited.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2016)

if you throw snowballs at people in middle of the bliz they won't know where it came from


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jan 22, 2016)

Getting kids down right now so the wife and I can quietly enjoy the new speakers on the home theater and some wine! Tomorrow is slowww cooked chili, and nips of Scotch and Cognac throughout the day! Fingers crossed power stays on!


----------



## brianh (Jan 22, 2016)

Tomorrow: roasted turkey with sage butter, garlic mashed potatoes, cornbread stuffing with smoked pork shoulder, sauteed shallots with green beans.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 22, 2016)

Eeeeww, there is white stuff outside. 

No idea what I am having, I didn't do the shopping. But I know there is chicken and salmon in the house, and a gas grill in case the power goes out. 

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 22, 2016)

Looked at moving the gas grill around into the carport early this afternoon, but snow was already underway and it was going to be such a PITA 4-wheeling it around I figured it will be less effort just to dig the dang thing out if I need to use it tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jan 22, 2016)

What is this "snow" thing you speak of????


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 22, 2016)

How much snow you boys get so far?


----------



## tkern (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe around 4-6". Would be fine if dc gave a crap about maintenance.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 23, 2016)

Little over 6" here


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jan 23, 2016)

About 15" and counting with 2' drifts! And expecting another 12-18 between 8am and 10pm! This is amazing!


----------



## Adirondack (Jan 23, 2016)

8:30 am and still have power. That's a good sign. Snow drifts to 2 feet already with more wind to come.

Plan was to mostly use up what's in the freezer and finish off leftovers since we figured we'd lose power anyways: honey chipotle sockeye, swordfish steaks, lentil stew my wife made... Don't have a lot of fresh stuff left, but I'm going to make some miso soup for post-shoveling sustenance.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 23, 2016)

about 12-14 inches where wind has been scouring, and drifts over 3 feet at back and sides of house. At this point is has been snowing for 20 hours, and ther is another ~20 hours to go.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 23, 2016)

We have 14" so far. Fortunately the snow flakes are pretty tiny so the accumulation isn't too rapid.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 23, 2016)

We went out for a walk around 11pm and the local beer garden was still going strong. Bought a beer and hung out by the fire pit. We had about 7-8 inches then. We now have about 18-20 inches with another 10 or so to go:bigeek:

Dinner was good but boring. I did the steaks and some mashed potatoes. Scallions as a garnish so I had some green.


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe 6-8", going up to 30"+.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 23, 2016)

I did this braised pork shoulder my Italian mom used to make. Simple but hits the spot on snow days like today. 

Coat a 3 to 8 pound pound Boston Butt with OO, S/P, rosemary, red pepper flakes and some garlic salt. Score any large chunks of fat. 
Brown in a Dutch oven on med heat
Remove meat, soften an onion or two, some garlic
Return roasts and add enough warm chick stock to come up 1/2 up the roast
SECRET INGREDIENT: 2 cups of white vinegar
Bring to a boil, cover w parchment lid
Cook in oven 375 till internal is above 190F. 2.0 hrs. Add water half way if needed. Don't cook with your oven on convection
Remove braise from oven, reduce gravy
Increase oven temp, put roast back in to brown a bit

Pull meat serve on mashed potatoes, pickled beets and a good red wine. The gravy should have a distance tang from the vinegar.


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2016)

the only thing i ever cared about during snow days was booze, mostly bourbon. 
[video=youtube;cIt_T_s5dX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIt_T_s5dX8[/video]


----------



## larrybard (Jan 23, 2016)

panda said:


> if you throw snowballs at people in middle of the bliz they won't know where it came from



We're expected to take blizzard-related advice from someone in West Palm?? :cool2:


----------



## panda (Jan 23, 2016)

lived in maine for 16 years, been through a blizzard or two in my time.


----------



## larrybard (Jan 23, 2016)

panda said:


> lived in maine for 16 years, been through a blizzard or two in my time.



That's more than enough cred' for me.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I did this braised pork shoulder my Italian mom used to make. Simple but hits the spot on snow days like today.
> 
> Coat a 3 to 8 pound pound Boston Butt with OO, S/P, rosemary, red pepper flakes and some garlic salt. Score any large chunks of fat.
> Brown in a Dutch oven on med heat
> ...



Sounds great, and I love pickled beets!


----------



## bob_loblaw (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a big pot of chili going, so between that and some bourbon I'll be staying plenty warm!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is a picture of our patio.


----------



## bob_loblaw (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice Kamado Bill! For how bad the conditions are it blows my mind how many ppl I see driving down the road


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 23, 2016)

bob_loblaw said:


> Nice Kamado Bill! For how bad the conditions are it blows my mind how many ppl I see driving down the road



Thanks, that is the large Green Egg, which was given to me by a customer, along with a 2 X 3 container containing every accessory offered. She had started a fire on her deck and was now scared to use it. She was so happy with our work she just gave it to me:doublethumbsup:.


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2016)

Makes me feel better my Egg is out in 3 feet of snow! Has a Duck cover, tho.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome grill choices Bill13 - I have had both the Large and XL BGE for 10+ years now ... is that a 22.5" weber next to it? Love me the 22.5" but haven't had one for years since I changed my yard 5 years ago ... need to get one as I really do enjoy the indirect / 2-stage heat zones I did with it!


Bill13 said:


> Thanks, that is the large Green Egg, which was given to me by a customer, along with a 2 X 3 container containing every accessory offered. She had started a fire on her deck and was now scared to use it. She was so happy with our work she just gave it to me:doublethumbsup:.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jan 24, 2016)

Follow up to menu. Yesterday chili. Today flexeril and Tylenol. Moving this much snow hurts!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 24, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Awesome grill choices Bill13 - I have had both the Large and XL BGE for 10+ years now ... is that a 22.5" weber next to it? Love me the 22.5" but haven't had one for years since I changed my yard 5 years ago ... need to get one as I really do enjoy the indirect / 2-stage heat zones I did with it!



Yes it's a 22.5 Weber. I've had that for over 15 years and can't bring myself to get rid of it yet. The Large being only 18.25 is too small sometimes. Wish I had the XLarge, but can't really complain!


----------



## malexthekid (Jan 25, 2016)

Blows my mind this weather over there. I'm sitting in mid 20's (celcius) with a light breeze. Getting ready for a nice night of tennis after wine and gin tasting yesterday


----------

